# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Proximale rijcarpectomie

## lucas7

Mij staat een PROXIMALE RIJCARPECTOMIE te wachten.
Afgekort PRC. 
Dit is een operatie aan de pols, waarmee de onderste rij polsbeentjes worden verwijdert. 

Max 50% van de beweging en 70% van de kracht komt terug na een revalidatie van +/- 4 tot 6 maanden. Aldus de arts.

Ondanks de pijn die meestal niet te harden is, zie ik toch op tegen deze operatie, maar het kan niet anders.
Ik vraag me dus ook af: in hoeverre mijn handicap die er toch deels zal komen, er uit zal zien.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

Groetjes Luc

----------


## dotito

Hallo Luc,

Helaas heb ik met deze operatie geen ervaring,maar bij deze wil ik je toch heel veel sterkte toewensen.

Groetjes

----------


## lucas7

Ondertussen ben ik geopereerd op 4 oktober in het Monika ziekenhuis te Deurne. Aan de rechter pols. Een aantal dagen verschrikkelijk afgezien en zware pijnstillers moeten slikken, met als bijwerking zeer slecht zien.
Na éen week vaste gips, gedurende 6 weken.
En dan .....revalidatie. 

We zijn nu 4 maanden later.
De pijn is er alleen nog als ik de pols teveel of te lang of te sterk beweeg of belast. Gezien de beweeglijkheid sterk is beperkt zijn er veel dingen die niet meer mogelijk zijn. Mijn tuintje omspitten mag ik dus definitief vergeten, hanbalsporten, klimmen, tennis, en dergelijke behoren voorgoed tot het verleden.
en natuurliik zijn er ook heel wat kleine dingetjes die niet meer kunnen, brood kneden, schroefje ergens indraaien met de schroevendraaier en ook lichte problemen met intiemere dingen zoals hygiene na toilet/bad bezoek enz.
Het regelmatig wakker worden van pijn tijdens de nacht omdat ik op de pols ging liggen of een ongecontroleerde beweging maakte beginnen langzaam te verminderen.
Doch niet getreurd, er zijn ergere dingen in het leven.
Ik leer ondertussen linkshandig worden en de motoriek in mijn bewegingen kunnen zich deels aanpassen.

De helse pijnen die zich voor de operatie zich voordeden zijn verdwenen.
alhoewel er andere "zeurende"pijnen zich voordoen.

Volgens de chirurg zal er nog lichte verbetering te verwachten zijn na een acht-tal maanden en dan zou ook de pijn die af en toe optreed zo goed als verdwenen moeten zijn.



Tot zover, een ervaringsdeskundige in wording.

Groetjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor het delen van je ervaringen Lucas!!
Sterkte en succes nog met het revalideren!!

----------


## lucas7

Agnes574 Thanks!

----------


## lucas7

Anderhalf jaar na de operatie.
Er zijn toch heel wat dingen die niet meer kunnen of niet meer mogen.
Stevige schokken op de pols zorgen voor pijn die soms dagen blijft aanzeuren.
Dus moet ik vermijden om met de hamer te kloppen, met de fiets over kasseien rijden tot en met een applaus geven in het theater.
Met de kleinkinderen in de speeltuin is mijn handicap nu wel te merken, wipwap enz..
no done.
Ondertussen is de motoriek op sommige gebieden al redelijk aangepast. En sommige dingen doe ik al automatisch met de linkerhand.
De kracht is nu bijna dezelfde als mijn linkerhand.
Al bij al: Het is een beperking, maar klagen kun je altijd!

Als ik bedenk wat ik nog wel allemaal kan!
Prijs ik mezelf toch nog gelukkig.

----------

